# New trailer in panhandle



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Forgottencoast said:


> I’m looking for a aluminum trailer for my Hewes Bonefisher 16’. Anybody have any suggestions in or near panhandle? Also looking at what a nice trailer would cost. I don’t mind buying used if it’s in good shape. Thanks!


Contact owens and sons, just bought one from them for my new 18x6.5 flat boat. Best prices I found from Florida builders. Also have one from them currently, built 1987.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Coastal Trailer & Hitch in Medart. They have some used trailers sometimes. Also a dealer for Rolls (Cadillac) and Magic Trail (Chevy).

850-984-0728

Great guys, fair prices, excellent service!


----------



## Panama1one (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi-Tech Marine Boat Trailers. Panama City


----------



## Flyguy22 (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi-Tech Marine, for sure


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi-Tech in Panama City builds a nice trailer. Give them a call


----------

